# Painted My Truck With a Roller



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

ModernStyle said:


> My wife called home earlier from her mothers in Kentucky and I told her what I had done.She asked if the truck looked good, I said no, she asked why I did it then, and I said because nobody was here to stop me. She then told me I was not to paint any of our other vehicles, my oldest son, who is 8, also told me to leave his bicycle and skateboard alone. I wish I knew how to use PhotoShop better, I would email her a pic of her van painted bright green.


TOO DAMN FUNNY !!!!

ModernStyle, post a pict of her van, I'm awfully good with Paint Shop Pro, I'll "paint" her van bright green or hot pink, what ever you want. And most likely it'll even be shaded properly. 

(like I have free time, but I"LL MAKE SOME for this)


----------



## Zip (Oct 20, 2005)

Brushed the Stars & Stripes on my ol' '65er in about '71. Sold it the next year.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Ok I have some pics of the truck and of my wifes van, now how do i post them here? I put on closeup of the fender in the gallery but dont want to use up that area, I figure I should stick to this thread. I tried to attach them but they are too big, I dont know much about computers so bare with me ..... or I will paint your truck next.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Here goes nuthin'


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

When I was a kid some guys down the street were painting their car with 3" rollers. I laughed! Looked like they used house paint also. Yours looks much better than theirs did.

Just today I told my production manager I would gladly paint his truck white or construction orange for no cost to him. I have a sprayer which sprays auto type enamel paints. It also sprays latex, which is why I have it. I paid like $50 at home depot. 

No doubt the finish won't be the greatest, but it'll be better than it is now... and good enough for a work truck.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

man that looks bad, it was drying real fast, now everyone will think I cant paint. Oh well, you guys werent gonna hire me anyway


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Here is 2 more and a pic of the wifes van.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We used to pull the beaters in the shop in the winter and roll indusrial enamel on them and the lifts.

I had a nissan pick up I pulled in the barn used spray cans and painted the upper half silver and the lower light blue and topped it off with a clear coat. I used about 10 cans of paint and 5 cans of clear. It looked great had a guy offer me a thousand more than I paid for it two weeks later..... SOLD


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

DAMN ModernStyle, that looks GOOD !!

And send this one to the wife. Tell you decided to spray hers .... TWO TONE.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

:clapude, those colors are perfect. They look just like 2 gallons I bought to paint my daughters room with, she wanted a Dora the Explorer room. My wife vetoed the idea because she didnt want me to have to paint all of my daughters new bedroom furniture to match. Since then I have been trying to get people to take that paint but nobody will, she will believe that I painted her van with them I have no doubt about that.


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

My pleasure. Hope it gits ya what ya want :w00t:

Took me all of three minutes.

I've actually sold a customer on what I thought would look best in their dining room by the same method.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

The program I got from ICI does pretty much the same thing, it sucks to get all the little pixels the right color but once you do a picture you can change the color a million times no problem. I have really only used it for one HO and she drove me up the wall with new color combinations everyday she wanted me to try. I should have charged her for the printer ink cartridges I used, they aint cheap, everytime they run out I consider just buying a new printer, it cost about the same.


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Apr 30, 2006)

ModernStyle said:


> she will believe that I painted her van with them I have no doubt about that.


Boy, the feces is gonna make forceful contact with the rotary airfoil in your household.:laughing: Hope she's got a good sense of humor.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I mailed it to her last night, she called about 2 hours later. All she said was "You are buying me a new van". I told her it was Dora the Explorer and that the kids were gonna love it. She said that was fine,me and the kids could ride around in it all day if we liked, but she was getting a new van. I dont really think she was real pissed, she always hated that van ffrom the day I bought it, she wanted a Honda and I got her a Pontiac. I think deep down she saw this as her chance for a new Honda, from the first day she has been trying to tell me that the Pontiac would make a great paint van. Maybe when she calls tonight I will break her heart and tell her that I really didnt ppaint the van and that there is no new HOnda in her future. I wish I knew somebody with an old VW van that I could have setting in the driveway waiting for her when she got home. I had her convinced that I was going to buy her one of those that was painted like the Mystery Machine from Scooby Doo. I guess I have a problem with cartoon vans .......


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Don't tell her until she gets home


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Every time it rains it leaves water spots on my truck, they go away after awhile. Maybe I should have thought this through a little better .....:bangin:


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

oh and the wife called the neighbor to check on her van, she now knows I didnt paint it ...... damn nosey neighbors.


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

ModernStyle said:


> oh and the wife called the neighbor to check on her van, she now knows I didnt paint it ...... damn nosey neighbors.


Take a six pack of his/her favorite beverage over and BRIBE 'em to play along with the joke. Tell 'em to call the wife and say he/she was afraid to tell the truth, but in fact the van is pink and green :thumbup:


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Apr 30, 2006)

daArch said:


> Take a six pack of his/her favorite beverage over and BRIBE 'em to play along with the joke. Tell 'em to call the wife and say he/she was afraid to tell the truth, but in fact the van is pink and green :thumbup:


Or really paint the van and shoot the neighbors credibility all to he!!:jester:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Not too bad! I would of Bondoed the rust throughs.

Here's some pics of a '62 Buick Invicta surf wagon that I did back in the '60's. One of the previous owners had dropped in the 455 Wildcat engine with hemi's + exhaust system. This baby could fire the tires from a 35 MPH rolling start. The paint was done with LOTS of spray bombs.



















Note the 'stang' in the background. I don't remember who it belonged to, mine was a white conv.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I tried to fill in the rust with wood filler, it wouldnt stay. Caulk didnt work either ........... 
I can Bondo it later, I have lots of paint left, in fact instead of washing the truck I can just throw on another coat when it gets dirty.:thumbup:


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

Teetor,
I swear I remember seeing that car in the late 70s was it in Key West by any chance?


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Apr 30, 2006)

Teetorbilt said:


> Not too bad! I would of Bondoed the rust throughs.
> 
> Here's some pics of a '62 Buick Invicta surf wagon that I did back in the '60's.


Nice car, the top carriers really give it some pizzaz :laughing: Reminds me of the '63 Belair wagon I learned to drive in. It was in pretty tough shape and my dad put woodgrain FBV on the side panels. It had a 283 and a 3 speed on the column, pretty gutless car but I managed to tear the clutch out of it so dad decided it was time to put her to sleep


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

*auto*



mdshunk said:


> Reminds me of the housepainter who I observed painting baseboard, door trim, and radiators with an automotive type sprayer. In all honesty, other than stinking to high-heaven, it was doing a really nice job. He said that he uses the automotive type sprayer for touch-ups and fine work. He was an old man, and was pretty masterful with it, I must admit.


Md, I use a cup gun from time to time in residential work.
and they do a fine job.
the prob may be the overspray...
if that is no concern, well, it's no concern...
r


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

Modern, the ranger looks fine. Your prob, w the shell and all, is ranger might live forever and u never get new one to paint !

We had a local artist w a van done in wood grain of different styles..
it was , well, conspicuous... prob was, he went colorblind.
Just to top that, everything he did was original. nuff said.
r


----------

